# Hog Shot with X-Bow



## CASINGHAWK (Jan 18, 2010)

My 9 year old nephew shot a hog with his crossbow. He was pretty excited. Said they were all over the place. He was hunting at the Haun Ranch. If you are interested in sticking some hogs, deer or turkey with you bow give Terry Haun a call. He will put you on some animals. 

Terry Haun-(361) 550-7925

Free range and High fence hunts are available. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

-Andrew Luchak


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweet Pic! I hunted Hogs there way back in the day. Terry is a good guy.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go Son...Nice hog and with a X-bow YES!!!!


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations young man, way to go!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------

